# Start Walking Dogs



## Ieda (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum and I'm already finding it very interesting and useful, the members are so friendly.
I would like to start walking dogs but wonder how?
What do I need to know to walk dogs?
Do I need to provide dog's food?
Appreciate comments.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Just for dog walking? No you won't need to provide food, you will need to provide plenty of water on walks, which can get heavy to carry about. You will also need to register as a business (sorry, stating the obvious there lol) you will need suitable insurance, including key insurance as you are likely to be key holding and entering properties while owners are at work. Experience with dogs helps a lot as it shows you know what you are doing. Having a few references on hand to show clients if they request them is also a good idea, a surprising amount don't ask but I think it's important to have them. These could be from your vet, a previous employer and so on, and once you have a few clients you can ask them if they would be willing to write a quick review for you. You will also need to draw up contract for your new clients to sign, carry a spare lead and a first aid kit. A canine first aid certificate is always handy too. Animal care qualifications are useful, but not always essential as long as you can prove experience.

Edit - I forgot, you will need a disclosure / what was called a CRB check but is now called DBS


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Ieda said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to this forum and I'm already finding it very interesting and useful, the members are so friendly.
> I would like to start walking dogs but wonder how?
> _What do I need to know to walk dogs?_
> ...


You need to know dogs. Their life stages, different breeds or at least breed types, as well as some basic training knowledge. You also need to know that if you are thinking of doing it as a business (ie taking money for walking dogs) you'll need to know walking dogs will be the thing you do least of. You'll be dealing with people, admin, driving/travelling etc a lot more than walking dogs.

I always recommend that people who want to walk dogs for a living get some practical experience in dogs of all types and ages first, and the easiest way is to take their own dog to training classes or volunteer to walk rescue dogs in kennels.

What sort of experience do you have with dogs already? And did you mean you want to run it as a business, or you just want to walk dogs for your friends and family as a hobby?


----------

